# 1032 blower cab for sale in CO



## WECO (Nov 3, 2020)

I joined this group in hopes someone might want to buy my 1032 factory JD cab. I bought it off eBay a while ago. I have a 1032D and didn't realize there's a difference. It is in like new shape. Clear plastic and looks like all hardware. Will ship. Don't know value, but figure someone might be able to use it.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, welcome , is there no way to modify it to fit?
What is the difference in the machines?
I don't know just wondering.
Looks in new shape.


----------



## WECO (Nov 3, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Hi, welcome , is there no way to modify it to fit?
> What is the difference in the machines?
> I don't know just wondering.
> Looks in new shape.


I found one to fit my 1032D. Thought I'd try here before maybe getting it posted on eBay. Was frustrating that my "find" didn't fit, but glad to have a cab.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess there is no way to make it fit on another model?
Maybe an asking price would help sell it?


----------



## WECO (Nov 3, 2020)

May be possible to modify. Haven't explored JD parts to see if it would fit other models, but will do. Pretty much want to pass it along to someone to use and cover my shipping costs. I'll try to find part number and post. Thanks again!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

WECO said:


> May be possible to modify. Haven't explored JD parts to see if it would fit other models, but will do. Pretty much want to pass it along to someone to use and cover my shipping costs. I'll try to find part number and post. Thanks again!


So your giving it away? Nice of you. 
Why don't you try posting it on Craig's list or somewhere.
I don't know what they are worth but you may be able to recoup some of your money?


----------



## Olereb (30 d ago)

WECO said:


> I joined this group in hopes someone might want to buy my 1032 factory JD cab. I bought it off eBay a while ago. I have a 1032D and didn't realize there's a difference. It is in like new shape. Clear plastic and looks like all hardware. Will ship. Don't know value, but figure someone might be able to use it.
> View attachment 170314
> View attachment 170316
> View attachment 170317


 Hi, do you still have this?


----------



## Olereb (30 d ago)

Hi, do you still have this?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am sure after 2 years its long gone .....


----------



## Olereb (30 d ago)

You can’t be any more sure of that than I am. You don’t know since you didn’t post it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I assume you PM'd him to see if he is still around even or still has it?

Many come here and one and done ... he posted 3 times over 2 years ago ... not even sure he is still active here ...


----------

